# Chocolate and Chilies



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Got a friend who is very in to the whole "heat" and chocolate thing. Her birthday is coming up--any good recipes?

lynne


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

*Chocolate Jalapeno Recipes*

*Spicy Chocolate Cake*

1 cup semisweet chocolate chips, melted
1 1/4 cups white sugar
3/4 cup butter
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 eggs
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 tablespoon ground cinnamon
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup milk
2 tablespoons diced jalapeno peppers

Directions
1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour a 9x13 inch pan. Sift together the flour, cinnamon, baking soda and salt. Set aside.

2 In a large bowl, cream the butter, sugar and vanilla until light and fluffy. Beat in the eggs one at a time, then stir in the melted chocolate. Alternately beat in the flour mixture and the milk, mixing just until incorporated. Stir in jalepenos.

3 Pour into a 9x13 inch pan. Bake in the preheated oven for 30 to 35 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of the cake comes out clean. Allow to cool.

*Chocolate Chili*
Makes: 4 servings

1 1/2 pounds Ground beef 
1 cup Vegetable oil -OR- olive oil 
5 medium Onions -- chopped coarsely 
2 cups Tomato juice 
3 cups Water 
5 tablespoons Chili powder 
3 tablespoons Cumin -- ground 
3 tablespoons Oregano 
3 tablespoons Cocoa powder -- unsweetened 
3 tablespoons Cinnamon 
2 tablespoons Garlic -- chopped fine 
3 tablespoons Masa harina

Cook meat about 20 minutes until they lose pink color but not browned. Place in bowl. Heat oil in same pan and Sautee onions until translucent. Stir meat into onions. Add tomato juice 3 cups of water, the chili powder, cumin, oregano, cocoa, cinnamon, and salt. Blend. Bring to boil, uncovered, for an hour. Stir in the garlic, cornmeal, and simmer for 10 minutes.

*Spicy Chocolate Tart*
posted by Angele and Jon Freeman

Chocolate dough:
1 cup unbleached all-purpose flour
2 tablespoons cocoa powder
1/4 cup sugar
1 pinch salt
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
4 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 large egg

Chocolate filling:
1/3 cup water
1/3 cup sugar
1/2 stick unsalted butter
6 ounces semisweet chocolate
3 large eggs
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground cloves

For the dough: Place flour in a mixing bowl and sift the cocoa powder over it. Stir in the sugar, salt and baking powder. Rub in the butter finely, leaving the mixture cool and powdery. Beat the egg and stir it into the dough. Press the dough together and wrap and chill it.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees and set rack in the lower third of oven. On a floured surface, roll the dough and line a buttered 10-inch tart pan. Set aside while preparing filling.

In a saucepan, over medium heat, bring sugar and water to a boil. Add butter and continue heating to melt butter. Off heat whisk in finely cut chocolate. Whisk eggs with spices, then whisk in chocolate mixture. Pour into tart shell.

Bake for about 30 minutes, until well risen and firm. Cool on a rack. Unmold tart and serve with sweetened whipped cream.

*Wild Chocolate and Chili Torte*

*Spicy Chocolate Popcorn*

8 C. popped popcorn
3/4 C. chocolate-flavor drink mix
1 tsp. cinnamon
1/8 to 1/4 tsp. cayenne pepper

Blend drink mix, cinnamon and cayenne pepper. Toss popcorn and drink mix mixture
together. This is very HOT!

*Spicy Chocolate Yogurt Shake*

Ingredients
8 oz. (1 cup) plain or vanilla yogurt
1 banana, ripe
1 c. ice cubes
1 T. Cappuccino Chocolate

Preparation
In a blender or food processor, blend until drink is smooth.
Serve. Makes 2 shakes.

*Chocolate Chili Ice Cream*
by Mimi

9 oz. fine quality bittersweet chocolate 
2 oz. unsweetened chocolate, chopped 
2 cups heavy cream 
1 cup milk 
6 large egg yolks 
1/3 cup firmly packed dark brown sugar 
2 teaspoons cinnamon 
2 TBS Kahlua 
1/2 teaspoon crumbled pequin chilies *(wear rubber gloves)*
1/2 cup blanched whole almonds, toasted, cooled, and chopped

In a metal bowl set over a pan of barely simmering water, melt 6 oz. bittersweet chocolate and unsweetened chocolate, stirring until the mixture is smooth. Remove bowl from heat. In a heavy saucepan, combine cream and milk and bring mixture just to the boiling point. In a separate bowl, whisk together the egg yolks and brown sugar. Add yolk/sugar mixture in a steady stream, whisking, to the milk mixture and then return this final mixture back into the pan. Cook this custard over moderately low heat, stirring, until it reaches 170F on a thermometer. Strain through a fine sieve into a holding bowl, and whisk in the melted chocolate, cinnamon and Kahlua. Let the mix- ture cool completely and freeze in an ice cream freezer according to manufacturer's instructions. Add the remaining 3 oz. of chopped fine bittersweet last few minutes of freezing time.

Makes about 1.5 quarts.

*Aachener Printen*

*Chile Mole*
2 Tbs. oil 
1 onion, chopped 
2 cloves garlic, chopped 
1 lb. lean beef, chili grind 
1 (16 ounce) can tomato puree 
1 (6 ounce) can tomato paste 
1 tsp. ground cumin 
4 fresh green chilies, parched, peeled, seeded, and chopped 
1 cup water 
2 ounces bittersweet chocolate, divided 
2 Tbs. ground red chili 
1 beef bouillon cube

Method: Sauté onion and garlic in oil till tender. Add meat and stir to brown. Stir in 1 ounce of chocolate and all remaining ingredients. Mix well, bring to a boil. Reduce heat, simmer, uncovered, for 1 hour, stirring occasionally. Stir in remaining chocolate and cook till it is thoroughly blended.

Enjoy!


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Couldn't resist! Have fun with the recipes!

[ March 06, 2001: Message edited by: cchiu ]


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Thanks Cchiu!

Have you ever tried any of these?


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Sure haven't, just experiment and let us know how it goes!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I make a chocolate tuile batter with cayanne pepper. mmm, peppery.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

m brown,

How about a recipe? Sounds delicious!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

*Red Chile English Toffee* from _Chili Pepper_ magazine

1/2 oz. Butter
2 oz. Chopped Pecans

Butter a 13" x 9" pan. Sprinkle chopped pecans over bottom.

8 oz. Butter
7 oz. Sugar
2 T. Ground Red Chile
2 T. Water
1 T. Light Corn Syrup

Melt butter in a heavy saucepan over low heat. Whisk in sugar and chile and cook over low heat, stirring constantly, until mixture comes to a rolling boil. Stir in water and corn syrup and mix well. Continue cooking until mixture reaches 290 degrees F. Remove from heat. Pour into prepared pan, spreading evenly. Let cool but do not allow to harden completely.

4 oz. Semi-sweet Chocolate, melted
2 oz. Chopped Pecans

Spread chocolate evenly over toffee. Sprinkle with chopped nuts. Score into 1" x 1" squares. Refrigerate until set. When toffee is hard, break into squares.

*Mole Ice Milk* _source lost_

2 each dried Pasilla Chiles
Water to cover

Cover chiles with boiling water. Soak for 15 minutes. Reserve 3 T. of the liquid. Stem and seed chiles.

1 small Beefsteak Tomato, about 3 oz.
1/2 oz. Banana, peeled
1 each Garlic Clove, peeled
1 1/2 oz. Brown Sugar
1/4 oz. Cocoa
1/2 tsp? Salt (.042 oz)
1/2 tsp? Ground Cinnamon (.011 oz)

Core and coarsely chop tomato. Place tomato, chiles, banana, garlic, sugar, cocoa, salt, cinnamon, and reserved soaking liquid in a blender. Blend until smooth.

2 cups Whole Milk
2 cups 1% Milk

Scrape blended mixture into a bowl. Whisk in milks. Strain through a fine mesh sieve. Refrigerate until cold. Freeze in an ice cream maker according to the manufacturer's instructions.

Makes 8 4-oz portions.

-------------------------------------------------------------------

No, I haven't tried either of these. But I DO always add cocoa and a little cinnamon to my beef chile, and they really add something good!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Or.... Suzanne if you do not have time cooking buy the most facinating book I have read about the History of Food ( I am going to write something about this very soon in the appropriate Forum ) and spicies. The History of Chilli and Chocolate is most facinating than all the adventures of James Bond and Arsen Lupen together

Andrew Dalby, Dangerous Tastes, The Story of the Species. British Museum Press ( available in any on-line bookstore)

You will remember me afterwards


----------



## susan hope (Dec 14, 2001)

There's a good recipe for Hot Chocolate Volcano cookies (made with cayenne pepper) on Arthur Schwartz's website, www.foodmaven.com. I've made them twice....possibly the easiest cookie recipe ever. And they are simple delicious. Be sure not to overbake.


----------



## nippy sweetie (Dec 25, 2001)

You could always risk being burned at the stake for herasy and use a jar of mole. i used to use dona maria's green mole mixed with some chiken broth. then I added some previously cooked chicken or pork to it and ate it with tortillas, guacamole, refried beans amd rice. I never made the mole after i discovered that a friend of mine from Guadalajara, Mexico, used this mix and didn't know of anone that made their own mole. To be honest, i haven't tasted very much different in restaurants where I've eaten it!


----------



## nippy sweetie (Dec 25, 2001)

P.S. political battle cry:
If possible, please try and buy fair trade chocolate, or something along these lines. The slave trade involved in chocolate is incrediable. It's due, in part, to the falling price of cocoa on the international market. Something like fair trade chocolate gives farmers a fair price for their goods, far above current market prices, which are next to nothing.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Habanero granita

2 cups water
1/2 cup sugar
juice of 1 lemon
habanero purée* to taste

Dissolve sugar in water and lemon juice, heating if neccessary. Add a small amount of habanero puree, chill, and freeze until firm. Turn out on a cutting board, chop fine, and serve in small portions to lovers of hot stuff.

Habanero purée

Remove core and seeds from habanero peppers and cut into pieces. Put in a saucepan with a few tablespoons of water, simmer until quite soft. Puree in the blender or food processor and put through a sieve to remove skins. Store what won't be used in a few days in the freezer. 

Serve with purchased chocolate gelato.

I found that the fruitiness of the habaneros was completely overwhelmed when the purée was added to chocolate ice cream, but this makes a marvelous contrast. It was a huge hit for Thanksgiving dessert.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Wow! I can't believe I missed this thread! Chocolate and Chiles - what a wonderful combination!

Somewhere, I have a recipe for brownies --- but I think they were just basic brownies with a little cayenne added. I am dying to try that cake, cchiu!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

At one of the restaurants I used to work at we used to serve a chocolate flourless cake flavored with a hint of ancho. Anchos work great with choc. since they themselves seem to have a hint of chocolate in their flavor profile. We served with a couple of sauces, one being a cinnamon anglaise. The combination was wonderful!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

The situatin with the snow has driven me so crazy that after baking with every way I know I decided to make one of this recipes.

I made the Spicy Chocolate Tart since I love Tarts

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

And I keep telling myself not to be idiot and prejudiced. This was great!!Great!
Since the weather is deteriorating I think I will go for the Spicy Chocolate Cake.
The problem is who is going to eat those?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

DITTO Pete,
I have experimented greatly with chocolate and chili's. The best results have been with ancho's. At the Mansion on Turtle Creek our best selling icecream was chocolate ancho. 
We now sell a chocolate ancho torte, kind of a brownie type torte with ancho puree and sugared pecans. 
We also do a chocolate chili mouse.sugar dough, raspberry,& frangiapan bottom,piped mouse with choco ganache, ancho. and grand marnier. dipped in choco w/almond ears, eyes and a tail


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Panini and Pete could you please tell me how much chili you use in chocolate tart?


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Isa,
I stew the ancho's and then puree. You can add some cocoa and syrup while hydrating and stewing. add the puree to taste.Our recipe makes 12 -10" tortes at 3.5 lbs. I believe we use 1 qt. of puree. I'm going off the top of my head, I can confirm tomorrow.

Katherine,
Habanero Granita??? I want to make some right now.
You serve it with gelato? How, on top? I'm assuming its a lip burn and not throat, right? 
I was just thinking if a ginger type of icecream would offset the burn like pickled ginger and wasabi


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

We used ancho powder in our cake. It is hard to say how much to use as we made large batches. I would start out easy though, maybe 2 Tbls. for a 1 cake recipe. From there you could add or subtract according to your tastes and heat tolerance. The point of this cake though is not to overpower with heat and ancho flavor, just a hint to give it an exotic feel. Too much and the balance is thrown off, and it comes off as being a lousy attempt at some cross-cultural fusion thingy.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thanks for the info Panini and Pete!


----------

